# Abyss - Quite there w/video



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 20, 2019)

My pulse and filter aren't working....don't know why yet.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 20, 2019)

Looks great, such a cool look and vibe


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 20, 2019)

jjjimi84 said:


> Looks great, such a cool look and vibe


Thanks very much


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 20, 2019)

Ok, got it. It's been a few years since I made the mistake of 100k instead of 100R. Thing sounds as it should now. More phase than vibe, I think....


----------



## thedwest (Aug 21, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Ok, got it. It's been a few years since I made the mistake of 100k instead of 100R. Thing sounds as it should now. More phase than vibe, I think....


Glad you got it working! I'm building the Chalumeau right now and almost made the same mistake. Luckily caught it before soldering though.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 21, 2019)

Fixed the graphix, somewhat as well.


----------



## p_wats (Aug 21, 2019)

Nice! Looks great.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 21, 2019)

p_wats said:


> Nice! Looks great.


Thank you


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## bergera (Aug 21, 2019)

nice demo, that first setting is pretty to close to how I've been running mine as well.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 21, 2019)

bergera said:


> nice demo, that first setting is pretty to close to how I've been running mine as well.


Thank you...have to govern that width...


----------



## zgrav (Aug 21, 2019)

Looks good.  I think it would also be interesting to have the LED fill up the dot at the bottom of your question mark.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 21, 2019)

Nice demo.   Almost makes me want to build one of these and call it the Vibe Rater.  : ^ )


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 21, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Nice demo.   Almost makes me want to build one of these and call it the Vibe Rater.  : ^ )



No you di int.


----------



## Dreamlands (Aug 21, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Looks good.  I think it would also be interesting to have the LED fill up the dot at the bottom of your question mark.



I like it. 

That green LED has some punch to it, btw.  Is that a superbright @geekmacdaddy ?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 21, 2019)

Dreamlands said:


> I like it.
> 
> That green LED has some punch to it, btw.  Is that a superbright @geekmacdaddy ?


Thank you. Yes it is.


----------



## chongmagic (Aug 22, 2019)

Great job as always Jeff!


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 22, 2019)

I love Jeff Rubin Electronics demo vids .................   Nice Job Geek !!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 22, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Great job as always Jeff!


Thank you, Jon


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 22, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> I love Jeff Rubin Electronics demo vids .................   Nice Job Geek !!


Dude, thanks so much! Appreciate that. Working to improve them too.


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 22, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Dude, thanks so much! Appreciate that. Working to improve them too.


I love the new intro music !!!!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 22, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> I love the new intro music !!!!


From my old band "The Mad Donnas". That was "Get Into The Groove".


----------

